# facility coding



## annettebec (Oct 18, 2011)

I have many years experience in coding for hand surgery, general surgery, path/lab, some critical care coding - all on the physician side. Can anyone tell me how to obtain experience for facility coding?   It seems like all the remote jobs are facility coding.  Would it be beneficial to obtain certification in facility coding?  It seems like postings require 3 years facility experience.  I don't want to take the certification in facility coding, if its not beneficial for a remote coding position.  Thanks AB


----------

